# Ford LGT 125 Kohler K301 Governer



## BLACKATTACK76 (Feb 22, 2013)

I purchased a Ford LGT 125 with a 12hp Kohler K301 with a snow blower on the front of it a couple months ago. It had been sitting for about 8 years in storage. I cleaned the carburator and got it running. I had a tick so I adjusted the valves and it went away. during the reassemble the governer spring fell off and I'm pretty sure I got it back in the right holes. The problem I'm having is ever since I did that, I have to completely tighting the speed screw to keep it from over reving but when I use the snow blower it bogs down and can barely blow 2" of snow. and every time I try to adjust anything, all it does is over rev and this was not a problem until I adjusted the valves. Any Ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Go to WWW.sonnys bolens.com and download their free kohler manuals for the k-series engines. It will help you diagnose/adjust the engine,and carb.
As for the problem: The spring is normally in the 3rd hole down,on the governor arm. Raising/lowering the spring in the holes, changes the sensitivity of the governor.Too far one way,and it overspeeds,and too far the other way,it won't respond to demands of the governor.


----------



## BLACKATTACK76 (Feb 22, 2013)

Thanks for the Info, I downloaded the manual and figured out that the arm on on the govener needed adjusting now runs great other than it takes forever to start I have to turn it over and over until it finally takes off any ideas?


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It sounds as if the timing is off. Set the points at .020",and that should help.
Also,make sure the coil is connected properly. You should have the 12v feed from the switch to the + coil connector,and the wire from the - coil connector goes to the points. If they are backwards,it will start hard.
Also,make sure you have power during cranking,as well as run position. Connect a test light to the + wire,and to ground. It should light ,when the key is on,and stay lit,when it's cranking over. 
If the light goes out,during cranking ,find a connector on the key switch,that goes off when the key is off,but hot in start and run.


----------

